# Tiny fly/gnat problem



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

I can’t tell what they are from the sample, but a positive identification is paramount in solving fly problems as flies breed and live in so many different environments. Treating with insecticides will only kill exposed adults. The solution will be in finding and removing their harborage. Identifying the fly will point us in the right direction for finding the harborage. Here in the states we can take specimens to county agricultural agents, and sometimes college entomologists. Specific identification is an important first step here. Keep us posted.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Try this, take two clear plastic cups, put a slice of apple in the bottom of one of the cups. make a hole the size of a pencil in the bottom of the other cup and tape the two together top to top.
It's a home made fruit fly trap.


----------



## packer_rich (Jan 16, 2011)

Are they small flys with oversized wings? If so around here we call them drain flys. They demm to come from the drains. I get them in my basement if the trap in my floor drain dry up. I don't know if your plumbing is similar, but make sure all the traps have water in them


----------



## Shmophie (Dec 10, 2011)

Firstly, thank you for all the replies. The night that I posted this topic I was googling like crazy and I THINK that they are drain flies. So I put bleach down every plug hole in the house and put the plugs in overnight. I also took out the bins and threw away my potted plants  This hasn't done a thing! 
I've no idea where theyre coming from but I have a feeling it was to do with the rotted sink shelf.
One thing I have learned also, is that they only come out at night - like after 9pm, very strange indeed!
I wouldn't really say that they have oversized wings tho, theyre so small that they look like a bit of lint in the air, however, the ones stuck to the fly tape look like they have really long legs that are as thin as hair.
May upload an image of the sticky tape tomorrow.
Hope this helps? I'm getting so sick of them!
Thanks again


----------

